# April 2013 Member of the Month.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*APRIL 2013* 

It's time to announce Member of the Month for April 2013.










*shaantitus*​
*shaantitus* joined Heresy back in August 2009 and soon made himself at home and proved to be a valuable member of the community answering questions and helping people out with feedback on their Project Logs.
Further to this he has posted regularly in his own long running Plog The Desolators of Shaantitus sharing all forms of Chaosy goodness (badness?) therein.

Whilst he is seen most often in the Modelling and Painting sections of the forum and is a helpful soul that is not the reason he is getting Member of the Month for April 2013. Proud wearer of the blue name of a subscriber/supporter since it became a feature of Heresy, shaantitus has answered the call every time the site has made a plea to raise cash for the running costs of the Forum. He possibly has the largest collection of Tithe of the Faithful awards on the boards (Yes, it is the only Award that is currently awarded multiple times) and has donated more than a sizeable army's worth of money to Heresy over the years so it is with heartfelt gratitude that we are happy to announce shaantitus as this month's Member of the Month.

That's enough from us lets see if he inadvertently reveals any dark secrets about himself in the MotM Questions and Answers !



shaantitus said:


> Real name: Brendan Hill
> Heresy Online user name:Shaantitus
> Main Army: Chaos space marines
> Location: Townsville, Australia(Home)/ Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea(Work)
> ...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Huzzah! Gratz on the award mate! :drinks:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations k:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks very much gents, the pm from Boc asking all the questions caught me completly by surprise. Thanks again to all the mods at heresy for keeping this place great.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations! :clapping:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Grats


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Grats!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Congratulations! Will you be using your award to further world peace?!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Grats mate.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well deserved.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> Congratulations! Will you be using your award to further world peace?!


No, it will spurr me on to even greater feats of depravity in the name of the dark gods.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Didn't see this one 'til now!

Well done and congratulations neighbour.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> No, it will spurr me on to even greater feats of depravity in the name of the dark gods.


You say the sweetest things.... :grin:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

shaantitus said:


> No, it will spurr me on to even greater feats of depravity in the name of the dark gods.


Jez will be pleased :grin:

Congrats on the well deserved award shaant.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

A lurker mate of mine alerted me to this....so Congrats Shaanti, and very much deserved.
All the best


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks again everyone but particularly you Hobo. My main guide when I was developing my traitor guard.


----------

